# What are you listening to? Volume 7



## iced_theater (Apr 5, 2008)

Dream Theater - Pull Me Under from the Greatest Hit's CD


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Apr 5, 2008)

AC/DC- If You Want Blood (You've Got It).


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 5, 2008)

Megadeth - _Rust in Piece :rock::rock::rock:







_


> *Originally posted by AMD64Blondie: *AC/DC- If You Want Blood (You've Got It).


 :twothumbs :rock::rock::rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 5, 2008)

Anthrax "Stomp 442". :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## fnmag (Apr 5, 2008)

Turn Out the Stars~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Bill Evans


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 5, 2008)

At this moment, Anthrax "Stomp 442".
I wanted to listen to the song "Perpetual Motion". :rock:


----------



## fnmag (Apr 6, 2008)

You Can't Always Get What You Want~~~~~~~~Rolling Stones :thumbsup:


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 6, 2008)

OVERKILL - _Immortalis - Skull and Bones _:rock::rock::rock::rock::rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 6, 2008)

Metallica "Master of Puppets". :rock:
I originally just wanted to listen to the instrumental song "Orion", but decided to listen to the entire album.


----------



## iced_theater (Apr 6, 2008)

Dream Theater - Instrumedley


----------



## LightInTheWallet (Apr 6, 2008)

King Diamond - Twilight Symphony


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 6, 2008)

LightInTheWallet said:


> King Diamond - Twilight Symphony



YESSSS!!!!! :devil: Gotta love KD/Mercyful Fate!!! :rock::rock::rock:


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 6, 2008)

King Diamond - _Them _:rock::rock::rock:







For some reason, I'm in the mood for some KD... :devil:


----------



## iced_theater (Apr 7, 2008)

Blues Traveler - Hook


----------



## fnmag (Apr 8, 2008)

Monster Mash~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Bobby "Boris" Picket


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER (Apr 8, 2008)

Scorpions - Big City Nights


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 8, 2008)

R.E.M. "Document".
I wanted to listen to the song "It's the End of the World as we Know It (and I Feel Fine)".
In fact, this is one of just several albums that I purchased just for one song - and this is that song on this album.


----------



## iced_theater (Apr 8, 2008)

Tool - Schism


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 8, 2008)

DOWN - _NOLA :rock::rock::rock:_


----------



## Crenshaw (Apr 8, 2008)

The King's Singers

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDZpZPFGzOA

Crenshaw


----------



## CLHC (Apr 8, 2008)

*Cover Me - Candlebox*


----------



## adamlau (Apr 9, 2008)

My fave _Forever Young_ remix: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgvSd5AHUWQ


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm currently listening to "The Beavis & Butt-Head Experience" on cassette through a ghetto blaster (a JVC RC-656 because it has seperate bass & treble controls) using earphones, so I can crank the Anthrax song "Looking Down the Barrel of a Gun" on this tape fairly loudly without waking my sleeping sister.


----------



## fnmag (Apr 9, 2008)

Urgent~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Foreigner


----------



## adamlau (Apr 9, 2008)

Dragostea Din Tei.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 10, 2008)

Worm Quartet "Sumphobia".
I wanted to listen to the songs "Coffee", "I Don't Give a **** About your Website", and "Let's Break some Furniture".


----------



## GrooveRite (Apr 10, 2008)

Toohotruk said:


> King Diamond - _Them _:rock::rock::rock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow....you're taking it back old school there buddy, lol! I was about late 14 or early 15 yrs of age when I first heard KD and that album (Them) and I was just blown away. I still think to this day that that was his best album....Abigail being a close second. 

I mostly listen to jazzy House beats (Deep House) now and will be for the foreseeable future .


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER (Apr 13, 2008)

Guns N' Roses - Mr. Brownstone


----------



## adamlau (Apr 13, 2008)

Some Mexican ranchera from the party next door.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 13, 2008)

At this moment, Kingdome Come "Journey".
I wanted to listen to the song "Time Captives".

Down the pipe...Kraftwerk "Trans-Europe Express".
I first heard this album back in 1980 or 1981; my roommate at the Juneau Receiving Home said that he did not like it and was going to throw it in the dustbin (garbage can), but offered it to me first. Fortunately (for that cassette anyway), I *did* like it.


----------



## Knifekulture (Apr 13, 2008)

"Zion U.F.O." by Pablo Augustas. He plays a mean melodica.


----------



## LightInTheWallet (Apr 13, 2008)

Down In The Park - Foo Fighters


----------



## iced_theater (Apr 13, 2008)

Cradle of Filth - A Gothic Romance (Red Roses for the Devil's Whore)


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 13, 2008)

Speaking of "old school" 

Judas Priest - _Sad Wings of Destiny :rock::rock::rock:





_I just had to hear _Victim of Changes!!! :thumbsup:

_


----------



## LightInTheWallet (Apr 14, 2008)

FYG -Deicide


----------



## adamlau (Apr 14, 2008)

Toohotruk: Overkill? Sick. _The Years of Decay_ is one of my fave albums :devil: .


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 14, 2008)

Overkill also had another album in 1987 called "---- You!" (the "----" is a toliet word that cannot be said on CPF even if it is part of an album title).
I listened to this album fairly regularly (I had it on cassette back then), and yes, it :rock:ed!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 14, 2008)

At this moment, Kraftwerk "Trans-Europe Express".

Down the pipe...Kraftwerk "Radio-Activity".


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 14, 2008)

The_LED_Museum said:


> Overkill also had another album in 1987 called "---- You!" (the "----" is a toliet word that cannot be said on CPF even if it is part of an album title).
> I listened to this album fairly regularly (I had it on cassette back then), and yes, it :rock:ed!!!



"We don't care what you say, f**k You!"  Truly a classic! :twothumbs

OverKill is one of my all time favorites...they have something like 15 or 16 studio albums, and I have them all, plus the live ones, plus the DVDs and they have never disappointed me! :rock::rock::rock:

You guys have put me in the mood for some OverKill...


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 14, 2008)

Now we're talkin'! :devil:

OverKill - _The Years of Decay - :rock::rock::rock:






It Shreds!!! :rock::rock::rock:


_


----------



## Knifekulture (Apr 14, 2008)

"409"....Beach Boys


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 18, 2008)

R.E.M. "Green".
I wanted to listen to the song "Stand".
This is another of just several albums that I purchased just for one song - and this is that song on this album. :rock:


----------



## hank (Apr 18, 2008)

Several male robins that have established breeding territories around our house and are making sure the rising sun and everyone else knows. Always a pleasure.

They sound like this: http://www.learner.org/jnorth/sounds/RobinSong_LangElliott.mp3


----------



## iced_theater (Apr 18, 2008)

Disturbed - Prayer


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 18, 2008)

Metallica-St. Anger


----------



## Retinator (Apr 18, 2008)

Currently : Never There by Cake


----------



## Knifekulture (Apr 18, 2008)

"Island of Domination" By Judas Priest :devil:


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 18, 2008)

Knifekulture said:


> "Island of Domination" By Judas Priest :devil:



I love that one! :thumbsup:


----------



## fnmag (Apr 19, 2008)

The Battle Hymn of the Republic~~~~as played by the military band/choir for the arrival of Pope Benedict XVI. 
Rush has been replaying it all week long and it is indeed "stirring".


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 19, 2008)

Fight - _War of Words _:rock::rock::rock:

[URL=http://imageshack.us]


[/URL]


----------



## MarNav1 (Apr 19, 2008)

2112- A classic if ever there was one. 
We have assumed control- We have assumed control- We have assumed control! On the train to Bangkok, we ONLY stop for the best! Aboard the Thailand express..............


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Apr 19, 2008)

Nigel Cook-Winning the World Over.
He's an employee at Eset,and you can download some of his songs at
http://www.eset.com/company/fun_stuff.php . (They're free,in case you're wondering.)


----------



## Knifekulture (Apr 19, 2008)

"Last rose of summer" JUDAS PRIEST


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 19, 2008)

Earlier today, I was listening to the R.E.M. album "Green".
I wanted to listen to the song "Stand".


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 20, 2008)

The Steve Miller Band - _Fly Like an Eagle




_


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 20, 2008)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed R.E.M. "Green", then go check with the sun - stare directly at it until it becomes really dim. 

Aldo Nova "Aldo Nova".
I wanted to listen to the song "Fantasy" even though I do not use coke or other inhalant drugs. :cornfused:

Down the pipe...either Krokus "The Blitz" or "Heavy Metal - The First 20 Years".


----------



## Knifekulture (Apr 20, 2008)

"B.A.D." by W.A.S.P.:devil:


----------



## Darkseeker (Apr 20, 2008)

uncontrolable urge......Devo


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 20, 2008)

Deaf Leppar...er...uh...*Def *Leppard "Rock of Ages - The Definitive Collection".
This two CD set was purchased a number of years ago, but it was still in the shrink wrap - until a few moments ago that is.


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 21, 2008)

AC/DC - _High Voltage :rock::rock::rock:





_Classic!


----------



## iced_theater (Apr 21, 2008)

Iron Maiden - The Pilgrim


----------



## Knifekulture (Apr 21, 2008)

"Blues & Haikus" By Jack Kerouac


----------



## skalomax (Apr 21, 2008)

Click, click, click...scroll, scroll, click, and scroll by my Mouse.:nana:


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Apr 21, 2008)

Guns n Roses-Welcome to the Jungle.

followed up with

AC/DC- If You Want Blood (You've Got It).


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 22, 2008)

OVERKILL - _Horrorscope :rock::rock::rock:





_Probably their best! :naughty:


----------



## iced_theater (Apr 22, 2008)

Dream Theater - The Root of All Evil


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Apr 22, 2008)

Alabama- I'm in A Hurry (and Don't Know Why).
followed up with Alabama- Mountain Music.


----------



## Knifekulture (Apr 22, 2008)

"Call for the priest/Raw deal" By JUDAS PRIEST:devil:


----------



## Darkseeker (Apr 22, 2008)

Knifekulture said:


> "Call for the priest/Raw deal" By JUDAS PRIEST:devil:


Sin after Sin is a great album.:twothumbs


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 22, 2008)

On the compilation album "Heavy Metal - The First 20 Years", Judas Priest has a great song called "Breaking the Law". :rock: :twothumbs :rock:

As a bit of trivia, Beavis and Butt-Head sing part of that song in their sketch "Insect Court", where they charge a grasshopper with "buzzing around and getting in my face & stuff"; then decide how to punish it.


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 22, 2008)

Beavis and Butt-Head ROCK!!! :rock::rock::rock:


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 23, 2008)

Judas Priest - _British Steel _:rock::rock::rock:





Because I'm in the mood for _Breaking the Law _for some unknown reason


----------



## Darkseeker (Apr 23, 2008)

'Living after midnight' JP


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 24, 2008)

Picked up 2 spur-of-the-moment CD's at Starbucks:

*Buddy Holly - Not Fade Away*

*From the Coffeehouse*
*Judy Collins, Bob Dylan, Ian & Sylvia, Leonard Cohen, Gordon Lightgfoot, Ramblin' Jack Elliott, Joan Baez, Tom Paxton* and others​


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 24, 2008)

Tom Waits - _Heartattack And Vine





_Probably the raunchiest blues ever!!! 

Favorite line: "_...Don't you know there ain't no Devil, there's just God when he's drunk..._"


----------



## LEDdicted (Apr 25, 2008)

Black Tide: Light from Above.
Pretty decent metal from a bunch of youngsters...


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 25, 2008)

Last thing played via WMP was Disturbed - _Ten Thousand Fists

_I've made a note of several things here and am gonna check 'em out!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 26, 2008)

Digimon "Music from the Motion Picture".


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 26, 2008)

Been centered pretty much on Annihilator.

Making a play list to burn for my truck!


----------



## Knifekulture (Apr 27, 2008)

"Morbid tales" Celtic Frost


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 27, 2008)

OVERKILL - _Killbox 13 :rock::rock::rock:




_


----------



## LightInTheWallet (Apr 27, 2008)

Manilla Road "Invasion"


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 28, 2008)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Red Rider "As Far as Siam", then go get a steak knife out of the silverware drawer and cut a bunch of little notches in your windshield wipers...O WAIT!!!! THOSE ARE SAFETY DEVICES!!! So leave that knife alone!!! 

Anthrax "We've Come for You All"


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 28, 2008)

Powermad - _Absolute Power :rock::rock::rock:





_This one's fairly obscure...I found it in a bargain bin years ago and was pleasantly surprised! :thumbsup:

I just wanted to hear: "_Final Frontier_" :rock::rock::rock:


----------



## SG968 (Apr 28, 2008)

Garbage "Version 2.0"


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh but I LIKE my 5 star Annihilator disk!!!!

Not sure I've EVER liked 17 songs from one artist that much!


----------



## Knifekulture (Apr 29, 2008)

Vulgar display of power...Pantera


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 29, 2008)

I LOVE Pantera!!! 

 

 



And Annihilator ROCKS too!!!


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 29, 2008)

For some unknown reason, I'm in the mood for some Annihilator...took me a few minutes to find it...

Annihilator - _Alice in Hell :rock::rock::rock:





_I needed to hear: _"Human Insecticide" 

 

 

_


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Apr 29, 2008)

At the moment:
CCR- Have You Ever Seen The Rain?

Next up: Guns n Roses- Welcome to the Jungle...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 29, 2008)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Oh but I LIKE my 5 star Annihilator disk!!!!
> 
> Not sure I've EVER liked 17 songs from one artist that much!


This is the way I am with the band Anthrax...I like almost every song from every one of their albums...and I'm certain that it adds up to significantly more than 17 songs!!!


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 29, 2008)

I love Anthrax too, especially the older Joey Belladonna stuff! :thumbsup:

OVERKILL is one band that I pretty much love every song they've done, with only a couple of minor dislikes.

Same with Pantera.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 29, 2008)

{_spoken like Butt-Head_} YESSSS!!! The National Anthrax!!! 

(He said this in a music video for an Anthrax song from the album "Sound of White Noise" in the early- or mid-1990s)


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 29, 2008)

YESSS!!! ANTHRAX ROCKS!!! YEAH, THEY ROCK!!! YEAH!!! THEY KICK ***!!!


----------



## LightBen (Apr 30, 2008)

Jason Molina/Magnolia Electric Co., "Don't This Look Like the Dark?"


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 30, 2008)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "Sound of White Noise", then give yourself a new SureFire Invictus!!!


----------



## iced_theater (May 1, 2008)

An Evening with John Petrucci and Jordan Rudess - From Within


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 2, 2008)

While I was on my way to & from the bank & the store a little while ago, I "heard" the song "Twinkle Twinkle Patrick Star" from the TV program "SpongeBob SquarePants".
_
Twinkle, Twinkle, Patrick Star, 
I made myself a sandwich. 
My mommy named it Fred, 
It tastes like beans and bacon, 
And smells like it's been dead. 
Writing stuff is hard so I use a pointy pencil 
Pointy, Pointy, Pointy, Pointy, Pointy, Point. 
Pee you what's that horrible smell? 
Drum solo! 
(Drum Solo) 
I have a head, 
It ends in a point 
Pointy, Pointy, Pointy, Pointy, Pointy, Point. 
This song is over, 
except for this line, 
You win this round, 
Broccoli!_


----------



## Knifekulture (May 2, 2008)

Under the big black sun .........X


----------



## iced_theater (May 3, 2008)

Dream Theater - A Mind Beside Itself: Erotomania


----------



## Knifekulture (May 3, 2008)

Los Angeles..... X


----------



## iced_theater (May 3, 2008)

Gorillaz - Rock the House


----------



## Toohotruk (May 3, 2008)

Black Sabbath - _Black Sabbath
















_Where it ALL began...


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 4, 2008)

Until we got out of range I was listening to "Gun Talk" on 950AM.

After that Classic Rock on 93.7FM

Need badly to be in bed now, but just HAD to "check in"


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 4, 2008)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Billy Squier "Don't Say No", then go key your car door....O WAIT!!! THAT'S A RENTAL CAR!!! 

Anthrax "Spreading the Disease".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 4, 2008)

Anthrax "Armed and Dangerous".
I wanted to listen to the song "God Save the Queen" because they say "We're the flowers in the dustbin", and us US blokes usually say "garbage can" instead of "dustbin". 

Down the pipe...probably Anthrax "Fistful of Metal".


----------



## Knifekulture (May 4, 2008)

"Only a lad"..... Oingo Boingo


----------



## Darkseeker (May 4, 2008)

"The message"....... Grand Master Flash and the Furious Five


----------



## Toohotruk (May 5, 2008)

Suicidal Tendencies - _Lights, Camera, Revolution :rock::rock::rock:





_Ya gotta love Cycho Miko!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 6, 2008)

Korn "See You on the Other Side".
I wanted to listen to the song "Twisted Transistor".





Down the pipe...probably Skinny Puppy "Bites", so I can listen to the song "Church in H-E-Double-Tippy-Straws".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 7, 2008)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed The Cars "Panorama", then go purchase a panoramic camera and then stomp on it!!! 
Please do not litter.
Sweep all of the pieces up and throw them in the dustbin (garbage can).

Raven "Live at the Inferno"


----------



## Knifekulture (May 7, 2008)

Dissident aggressor.....Judas Priest :devil:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 7, 2008)

Two small LOUD children in the next room, a lawnmower outside the window and the AC unit on the other side of a wall!!!

I can barely hear myself think!


----------



## Tempest UK (May 7, 2008)

Megadeth - Hanger 18
Apocalyptica - Path Vol. 2

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Toohotruk (May 7, 2008)

Anthrax - _Sound of White Noise :rock::rock::rock:





_I just HAD to hear _Hy Pro Glo_!!! :naughty:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 7, 2008)

*{imitating Butt-Head} YES!!! The National Anthrax!!!* 
_



I...
Who, what, where, when, why,
How many ways can you lie
How many ways can you try
How many ways can you die

What am I gonna do
I can't look at you
What are you gonna do
You're no hypocrite

I bash my head against the wall everyday
You'd bash your head against the wall anyway
And then you'd turn around to see if I care
But I can't, and I never did
What'd you expect me to give
You never deserved my respect

How many ways can you try
It burns a hole inside my mind

What am I gonna do
I can't look at you
Can't look like you
I'm no hypocrite

What are you gonna do
You love to look at you
Don't have a clue
You're no hypocrite

You've got a hole inside that you have to feed
You've got a hole you'll use to get what you need
And then you look to see if I care
But I can't, and I never did
What'd you expect me to give
You never deserved my respect

You've got that look I wanna know
You've got that look, the hy pro glo








_


----------



## Toohotruk (May 8, 2008)

*YESSSS!!!!*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 8, 2008)

Raven "The Pack Is Back"




Circa. 1987.


----------



## alfreddajero (May 8, 2008)

Three6Mafia for now.......going to put on Disturbed in a bit.


----------



## Tempest UK (May 8, 2008)

Alice in Chains - We Die Young :rock:

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 8, 2008)

While I was on my way to the store this morning, I "heard" the song sang on the SpongeBob SquarePants episode "F.U.N.":

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Spongebob:_ 
F is for Friends who do stuff together.
U is for You and me.
N is for Anywhere and anytime at all.

_Sea Creatures:_ 
Down here in the deep blue sea!

_Plankton:_ 
F is for Fire that burns down the whole town.
U is for URANIUM...BOMBS!
N is for No survivors when you're-

_Spongebob:_
Plankton! Those things aren't what fun is all about!
Now, do it like this,
F is for Friends who do stuff to-

_Plankton:_ 
Never! That's completely idiotic!

_Spongebob:_ 
Here, Let me help you...
F is for friends who do stuff together.
U is for You and me, TRY IT!

_Plankton:_ 
N is for Anywhere and anytime at all.

_Sea Creatures:_ 
Down here in the deep blue sea!

_Plankton:_ 
Wait...I don't understand ...I feel all tingly inside...
Should we stop?

_Spongebob:_ 
No! That's how you're supposed to feel!

_Plankton:_ 
Well I like it! Lets do it again!

_Spongebob:_
Okay!

_Spongebob & Plankton:_
F is for Frolic through all the flowers.
U is for Ukelele.
N is for Nose picking, chewing gum, and sand licking.
Here with my best buddy.

(_Laughing part_)

_Sea Creatures:_ 
Down in the deep blue sea.


----------



## iced_theater (May 8, 2008)

Bruce ****inson - King in Crimson


----------



## Tempest UK (May 8, 2008)

Megadeth - Tornado of Souls 

Great solo.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Toohotruk (May 8, 2008)

Tempest UK said:


> Megadeth - Tornado of Souls
> 
> Great solo.
> 
> ...



Great album! IMHO one of the greatest of all time! :rock::rock::rock:

PS. I really love Alice in Chains "We Die Young" too!


----------



## Toohotruk (May 8, 2008)

For some reason, I'm in the mood for:

Megadeth - _Rust in Peace :rock::rock::rock:




_


----------



## Knifekulture (May 8, 2008)

"L.O.V.E. MACHINE ...... W.A.S.P. :devil:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 8, 2008)

Listen mostly to talk radio during the day.

But the Annihilator CD I made hasn't come out of the radio yet, even after three plays.

I find it that good.


----------



## Tempest UK (May 9, 2008)

Toohotruk said:


> Great album! IMHO one of the greatest of all time! :rock::rock::rock:
> 
> PS. I really love Alice in Chains "We Die Young" too!



Only Megadeth I have at the moment  What should be next?

And Alice in Chains are bar far my favourite band :thumbsup:

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 9, 2008)

Raven "The Pack Is Back".

Down the pipe...probably Raven "Stay Hard".
This is the album with the "Westwood perspiration" song on it. 

Raven is what's known as NWOBHM (New Wave of British Heavy Metal).


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 9, 2008)

I decided to listen to Raven "All for One" instead of "Stay Hard".


----------



## Toohotruk (May 9, 2008)

Tempest UK said:


> Only Megadeth I have at the moment  What should be next?
> 
> And Alice in Chains are bar far my favourite band :thumbsup:
> 
> ...



This album is excellent classic thrash metal:

Megadeth - _Peace Sells but Who's Buying? _:rock::rock::rock:





You won't be disappointed!!!











I love Alice in Chains also...too bad Layne Staley died. :shakehead


----------



## Tempest UK (May 10, 2008)

Toohotruk said:


> You won't be disappointed!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool, I've just ordered "Peace sells..." and "Killing is my Business..." :rock:

You might want to check out Mad Season (Layne Staley on vocals) or Jerry Cantrell's solo work (AiC guitarist) if you like AiC. His first album "Boggy Depot" pretty much sounds like a final, unreleased AiC album, albeit without Layne, of course.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 10, 2008)

The Cars "Panorama".


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 10, 2008)

Had Blue Man Group in the CD player as I was out doing shopping.


----------



## Toohotruk (May 11, 2008)

Tempest UK said:


> Cool, I've just ordered "Peace sells..." and "Killing is my Business..." :rock:
> 
> You might want to check out Mad Season (Layne Staley on vocals) or Jerry Cantrell's solo work (AiC guitarist) if you like AiC. His first album "Boggy Depot" pretty much sounds like a final, unreleased AiC album, albeit without Layne, of course.
> 
> ...



Great choice! _Killing is my Business...and Business is Good! _would have been the next one I would have recommended. :thumbsup:

Another one is:

_So Far, So Good...So What! _is a great old skool classic as well. :rock::rock::rock:





That was the first Megadeth I ever bought, many years ago.

I'll have to check out _Mad Season _and _Boggy Depot._


----------



## Toohotruk (May 11, 2008)

For some reason I'm in the mood for...






I just had to hear "_Skull Beneath the Skin" :rock::rock::rock:
_


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER (May 11, 2008)

Pink Floyd - Run Like Hell


----------



## Knifekulture (May 11, 2008)

Discipline....King Crimson


----------



## Tempest UK (May 11, 2008)

Alice in Chains - A Little Bitter (Live)

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Knifekulture (May 11, 2008)

The Gift ........ The Jam


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 11, 2008)

The outdoor AC unit is right under the window behind the monitor in front of me.

The indoor AC unit is just beyond a wall to my left.

I can hardly hear myself thinking.

I've been out shooting at targets. I can't shoot as well as I used to! I ALWAYS wear ear protection so that isn't part of why I'm not listening to music....


----------



## Toohotruk (May 11, 2008)

Superjoint Ritual - _Use Once and Destroy :rock::rock::rock:





_As your ears get worse over time (and mine are *BAD*), you simply turn up the volume!!! 

 :devil:


----------



## Knifekulture (May 11, 2008)

The metal .... Tenacious D


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 11, 2008)

Had some Megadeth playing earlier. MUST hit the sack too soon to listen to anything else.


----------



## Toohotruk (May 12, 2008)

Megadeth - _Countdown to Extinction _:rock::rock::rock:






I simply HAD to hear - _Symphony of Destruction_! 
IMHO, that song has one of the absolute BADDEST riffs in the history of heavy music!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 12, 2008)

Anthrax "Among the Living".
I wanted to listen to the song "Efilnikufesin (N.F.L.)" - that song has nothing whatsoever to do with football. 




"...Just one too many cookies from the batch no one should taste..."


----------



## iced_theater (May 12, 2008)

Powerman 5000 - Neckbone


----------



## Knifekulture (May 12, 2008)

Shout at the devil! ...... Motley Crue


----------



## Toohotruk (May 13, 2008)

_SLAYER - Seasons in the Abyss__ 












_


----------



## Tempest UK (May 13, 2008)

Toohotruk said:


> _SLAYER - Seasons in the Abyss__
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just so happens I got that too when I bought the Megadeth albums 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Knifekulture (May 14, 2008)

"A Love Supreme" ....John Coltrane


----------



## Knifekulture (May 14, 2008)

Knifekulture said:


> "Island of Domination" By Judas Priest :devil:


again


----------



## Tempest UK (May 14, 2008)

Megadeth - Loved to Deth

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## vizlor (May 14, 2008)

NIN - The slip, mostly

Right now though, roads by portishead.


----------



## iced_theater (May 14, 2008)

Acid Bath - Scream of the Butterfly


----------



## Toohotruk (May 14, 2008)

Tempest UK said:


> Just so happens I got that too when I bought the Megadeth albums
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest



Excellent choice!!! 

 

IMHO, _Seasons _is probably their best album and is the one that got me into SLAYER in the first place.

I'm quite fond of _South of Heaven _as well... :devil:

In fact...


----------



## Toohotruk (May 14, 2008)

I just HAD to hear:


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER (May 17, 2008)

Gustav Mahler - Symphony No.9


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 17, 2008)

Anthrax "Among the Living".
I wanted to listen to the song "A.D.I. The Horror of it All".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 17, 2008)

At this moment, the Anthrax song "Looking Down the Barrel of a Gun".
It's on the compilation album "The Beavis & Butt-Head Expreience".
I'm playing it on my JVC RC-656 ghetto blaster via earphones. I only have this album on cassette, and this is the only machine I have ready access to which plays tapes.

(Edit, a short while later)
This song was originally recorded by The Beastie Boys; and though I generally quite strongly dislike most rap and hippy hop music, I rather like this song. Anthrax also did a collaberation song (called "Bring the Noise") with Public Enema in 1992, and I rather like that song too.


----------



## Toohotruk (May 17, 2008)

Metal Church - _Metal Church :rock::rock::rock:






_An oldie, but a goody! I've always loved David Wayne's (RIP) vocals on their early albums.

Edit: I was just checking their website out and you can download their original demo songs (different singer) for FREE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## AMD64Blondie (May 17, 2008)

Dolly Parton-Backwoods Barbie.
(The title track from her new 2008 album Backwoods Barbie.)


----------



## iced_theater (May 18, 2008)

Disturbed - Voices


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 18, 2008)

Anthrax "Among the Living".
Circa. 1987.


----------



## Toohotruk (May 19, 2008)

Corrosion of Conformity - _Blind _:rock::rock::rock:






I just _had _to hear - _Vote With a Bullet_


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 20, 2008)

At this moment, a song called "Artillery 90" by Michael Hendricks, written in 1990.
It's a .SID tune for the Commodore 64 computer, being played on my computer via SIDPLAY.EXE.

I used this particular song in a demo I wrote for the Commodore 64 computer in 1992.
The demo's actual filename is a toliet word, so I cannot say it here. It starts with "PU" and ends with "ED".
Think of a kitty cat being flogged with a long instrument used for administering a beating and you can probably figure it out.


----------



## Tempest UK (May 20, 2008)

Megadeth - Peace Sells

Also a bit of Apocalyptica on the side 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Toohotruk (May 21, 2008)

The_LED_Museum said:


> ...The demo's actual filename is a toliet word, so I cannot say it here. It starts with "PU" and ends with "ED".
> Think of a kitty cat being flogged with a long instrument used for administering a beating and you can probably figure it out.



I work with a guy that closely resembles that word...he's got a mean, mean wife and he definitely does what she says!!! 

 

 

:lolsign:


----------



## Toohotruk (May 21, 2008)

Oh yeah...I'm listening to more C.O.C. - _Blind_ :rock::rock::rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 21, 2008)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "Among the Living", then go follow somebody or die. 
Kraftwerk "Trans-Europe Express".


----------



## iced_theater (May 21, 2008)

Collective Soul - Simple


----------



## Knifekulture (May 21, 2008)

"Doctor Feelgood" .... Motley Crue


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 22, 2008)

Raven "Stay Hard".
This is the album with the "Westwood perspiration" song on it.


----------



## iced_theater (May 22, 2008)

Ayreon - Day Two: Isolation


----------



## AMD64Blondie (May 22, 2008)

At the moment:AC/DC- If You Want Blood (You've Got It).

Next up: AC/DC-Johnny B Goode.


----------



## iced_theater (May 23, 2008)

Angel Dust - Sanity


----------



## Toohotruk (May 23, 2008)

Metallica - _Garage Days Re-Revisited _:rock::rock::rock:


_



_I just HAD to hear - _Helpless










_


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 26, 2008)

Gwar "This Toliet Earth".


----------



## alfreddajero (May 26, 2008)

Buju Banton........


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 26, 2008)

Slayer "South of Heaven"


----------



## alfreddajero (May 26, 2008)

Okay now i had to put something a bit louder........

Metallica-Enter Sandman-


----------



## Knifekulture (May 26, 2008)

Night Fever ......... The Bee Gees


----------



## Tempest UK (May 26, 2008)

Alice in Chains - What the Hell Have I

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 27, 2008)

Was quiet enough to hear the clock ticking.

Then the A/C came on (main unit outside window/inside unit just beyond wall)

And intermittent thunder.

Maybe something very heavy after dinner....


----------



## skalomax (May 27, 2008)

The Pharcyde - Passing me by


----------



## Toohotruk (May 27, 2008)

King Diamond - _The Eye :devil: :devil: :devil:






_


----------



## Knifekulture (May 27, 2008)

Synchronicity.....The Police


----------



## Toohotruk (May 28, 2008)

Motörhead - _Orgasmatron 

 

 



_





I just had to hear - _Deaf Forever :rock::rock::rock:_

Look up BAD *SS in the dictionary and you're likely to find a picture of this guy:


----------



## iced_theater (May 29, 2008)

Transatlantic - Duel With the Devil


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 29, 2008)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed The Police "Synchronicity", then go knark on your neighbour for using zinc-carbon batteries instead of lithiums. 

Skinny Puppy "Bites".
I wanted to listen to the song "Church in H-E-Double-Tippy-Straws".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 30, 2008)

I've packed up most of my music collection for a move to take place in the not-too-distant future, but I did keep ten albums out:

1: Van Halen "Van Halen"
2: Raven "Live at the Inferno"
3: Raven "All for One"
4: Anthrax "Fistful of Metal"
5: Anthrax "Anthrology: No Hit Wonders"
6: Anthrax "Spreading the Disease"
7: Anthrax "Sound of White Noise"
8: Anthrax "Volume 8 - The Threat is Real"
9: Anthrax "Alive (2005)" (this one hasn't even been opened yet, nor do I know how long ago I obtained it)
10: Anthrax "We've Come for you All"

I also purchased the complilation "The Beavis & Butt-Head Experience" CD on Ebay a few moments ago...so I'll have eleven albums to tide me over until I'm at the new place.

I guess you can tell I really like the band Anthrax.


----------



## Toohotruk (May 30, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the move...I hate it when that happens! 

But you did get me in the mood for...

Anthrax - _Spreading the Disease 

 

 







_I just had to hear_ - Madhouse 

_


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 30, 2008)

Toohotruk said:


> But you did get me in the mood for...
> 
> Anthrax - _Spreading the Disease
> 
> _


My favourite song from that particular album is "Medusa" - even though it's horrible and awful and stuff. :cornfused:
Maybe I'll grab that album before I tape the lid on that box closed...BBS...there, got it!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Toohotruk (May 30, 2008)

The_LED_Museum said:


> My favourite song from that particular album is "Medusa" - even though it's horrible and awful and stuff. :cornfused:
> Maybe I'll grab that album before I tape the lid on that box closed...BBS...there, got it!!! :thumbsup:



Wise decision... :thumbsup:


----------



## bobisculous (May 31, 2008)

Tunnel Vision from John Petrucci's solo album, Suspended Animation.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 31, 2008)

I listened to the song "Twinkle Twinkle Patrick Star" from the TV program "SpongeBob SquarePants".
_
Twinkle, Twinkle, Patrick Star, 
I made myself a sandwich. 
My mommy named it Fred, 
It tastes like beans and bacon, 
And smells like it's been dead. 
Writing stuff is hard so I use a pointy pencil 
Pointy, Pointy, Pointy, Pointy, Pointy, Point. 
Pee you what's that horrible smell? 
Drum solo! 
(Drum Solo) 
I have a head, 
It ends in a point 
Pointy, Pointy, Pointy, Pointy, Pointy, Point. 
This song is over, 
except for this line, 
You win this round, 
Broccoli!_

This is the song itself (not hotlinked; recorded myself by holding my camera in front of the television set)


----------



## Toohotruk (May 31, 2008)

Exodus - _Force of Habit _:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 1, 2008)

Anthrax "Alive (2005)"




(Yes, the parenthesis are part of the album title)


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 1, 2008)

O NOOOOO!!!  :shakehead 
I have an earworm!!!  :shakehead: 

I keep "hearing" the song "We Went to the Desert on our Horses One Day" or some such horse puckey by America!!! :duck:

Make it stop...o please make it stooooooopppp!!! :mecry: {_sobbing uncontrollably_} :mecry:


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 1, 2008)

The_LED_Museum said:


> O NOOOOO!!!  :shakehead
> I have an earworm!!!  :shakehead:
> 
> I keep "hearing" the song "We Went to the Desert on our Horses One Day" or some such horse puckey by America!!! :duck:
> ...



Could be worse...I was over at my brother's house earlier to visit him and his kids and as a result, for awhile I had that stupid Barney song "_I love you_" running through my head. 

So to counteract it, I had to listen to:

SLAYER - _God Hates Us All _


----------



## alfreddajero (Jun 2, 2008)

Akon......


----------



## iced_theater (Jun 2, 2008)

Bob Marley - No Woman No cry


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 2, 2008)

Been listening to books on CD.

Just finished Assasin by Ted Bell.

Just started Fallen Man by Tony Hillerman.


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 2, 2008)

White Zombie - _La Sexorcisto: Devil Music, Vol. 1 

 

 

_


----------



## alfreddajero (Jun 3, 2008)

T.I.


----------



## shakeylegs (Jun 3, 2008)

Leonard Cohen and Sonny Rollins - Who By Fire
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2T274bXIxU


----------



## Knifekulture (Jun 3, 2008)

Pet Sounds.....The Beach Boys


----------



## Black Rose (Jun 3, 2008)

Shooting Shark - Blue Öyster Cult


----------



## SilentK (Jun 3, 2008)

pink floyd-money 

moving to disturbed in 3....2....1.....:rock:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 3, 2008)

Finished Fallen Man by Tony Hillerman.

Gonna start another one (can't think of name) on a delivery tomorrow.


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Jun 3, 2008)

At the moment: Shania Twain-Rock This Country.
Next up: Shania Twain: You Win My Love.


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 4, 2008)

Pantera - _Cowboys From Hell 

 

 







_Just had to hear some Brother Dime (RIP) :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 4, 2008)

I got the compilation album "The Beavis and Butt-Head Experience" on CD a short time ago this afternoon; any guesses as to what the first song I cued up was?
If you guessed Anthrax "Looking Down the Barrel of a Gun", then give yourself a brand spanken new SureFire Invictus!!!
























That song makes me like wanna...nock something over.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 4, 2008)

While I was in the shower a short time ago today, I "heard" the Clash song "Rock the Casbah" but with altered lyrics:
_



You're really gonna like it,







Stop the cat box







Stop the cat box







You're really gonna like it,







Lock the cash box







Lock the cash box




_
These lyrics were inspired by a cellular telephone commercial that ran a year or two ago.


----------



## alfreddajero (Jun 5, 2008)

Nelly Furtada.....


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 5, 2008)

Loud AC unit right over my head.

Book on CD that I have in my truck right now is "Nightfall by Nelson DeMille" (I think that's how it's spelled)


----------



## iced_theater (Jun 5, 2008)

Demons & Wizards - Gallows Pole


----------



## Retinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Fuwafura Fuwafura from the Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou soundtrack.

Best described as tropical jazz.

No Korn today :naughty:, yesterday


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 6, 2008)

At the moment, Anthrax "



Looking Down the Barrel of a Gun



".























That song makes me like wanna...nock something over.


----------



## alfreddajero (Jun 6, 2008)

Lyfe Jennings, something slow before i put on the fast stuff......drinking coffee and on my second cup.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 6, 2008)

Finished Night Fall.

Did my 5 star Annihilator disk on the ride from Pearland to Shepherd.

Just as I started a Playlist of good metal the AC unit started up... figures!


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 7, 2008)

Primus - _Pork Soda 

 

 

_





I just had to hear - _My Name is Mud 

_


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 9, 2008)

From YourTube, the "




Major Tom



" music video by Peter Schilling from 1983.


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 13, 2008)

Testament - _The Ritual _:rock::rock::rock:





Specifically, - _Electric Crown 

 :devil: 

 _


----------



## adamlau (Jun 13, 2008)

Some sweet stuff off of psyradio * fm  .


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER (Jun 13, 2008)

Alice In Chains - Would?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 13, 2008)

For some reason, I'm "hearing" The Police song "Invisible Sun" right now...have been "hearing" it on & off for the last 25 minutes or so. :cornfused:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 13, 2008)

O fudge!!! 
I went to listen to the Anthrax song "



Looking Down the Barrel of a Gun



", but my portable CD player has failed. :mecry::mecry:


----------



## MarNav1 (Jun 13, 2008)

House of Broken Love- Great White Live @ Wembley Arena UK


----------



## MarNav1 (Jun 13, 2008)

Also, Diamonds and Rust- Judas Priest Live! :thumbsup: Pink Floyd- Money, Rush- 2112 :wave: What can I say? It's the weekend!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 15, 2008)

Metallica "Master of Puppets".
I wanted to listen to the songs "Leper Messiah" and "Orion".

This CD was boxed up for next month's move, but the box had not yet been taped, so I was able to rather easily retrieve it plus the Metallica CD "Ride the Lightning".


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 16, 2008)

Overkill - _I Hear Black _:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## iced_theater (Jun 16, 2008)

Acid Bath - Tranquilized


----------



## aussiebob (Jun 16, 2008)

*Weird Al" Yankovic*
_Straight Outta Lynwood_


----------



## adamlau (Jun 16, 2008)

Ni Zui Jing Hai Hao Ma? by S.H.E.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 16, 2008)

Metallica "Ride the Lightning"


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 16, 2008)

When I checked this thread at work it was an AC unit right over my head and LOUD cartoons (if you can call "modern" 'toons cartoons!) as there was a small dude in the office.

Here the outside AC unit is beyond the window and the inside unit beyond a wall.

I got some Avenged Sevenfold last night and I think I'll put it on.


----------



## stitch_paradox (Jun 16, 2008)

Journey revelation! :rock:






Great SONG... I think i found a new song to play for my lovely wife, 45 years from now!


----------



## aussiebob (Jun 17, 2008)

*AC/DC* High Voltage





Such a classic​


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 17, 2008)

Alice Cooper - _From the Inside 

 

 







_One of the coolest album (vinyl albums) sleeves ever!


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER (Jun 17, 2008)

Dire Straits – Money for Nothing


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 17, 2008)

Metallica "Ride the Lightning"






I wanted to listen to the songs "Fade to Black" and "Call of the Ktulu".


----------



## iced_theater (Jun 18, 2008)

The Beatles - Hey Jude


----------



## eprom (Jun 18, 2008)

When,

*Angry :* Pearl Jam - Smile
*Sad : *Metallica - Sad But True
*Happy : *R.E.M. - Shinny Happy People
*Agressive : *Guano Apes - Open Your Eyes
*Lonely : *Nana - Lonely (Radio Mix)*
Calm : *Sarah Brightman / Enya / Loreena Mc Kennitt
*Tired : *Sade - Smooth Operator

...
..
.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 18, 2008)

Anthrax "Spreading the Disease".
I wanted to listen to the song "Medusa".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 19, 2008)

Anthrax "



Looking Down the Barrel of a Gun



".























That song makes me like wanna...nock something over. 

This is in my new CD player...I searched Ebay for the same model # as my old one, and found one for just $5.50 - so of course I took the bate. :thumbsup:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm listening to the Anthrax album "Sound of White Noise".
I wanted to hear the song "C11H17N2O2SNa" (Sodium Pentathol) because we're having a discussion about that drug on another BBS.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
_If one day you'd backed up a promise you made 
We'd have to make it a holiday 
'Cause we both know that day would never come again 
If one day your word was as good as gold 
It'd be too late cos I'd be too old 
I don't think a human being could live that long 

I never gave a damn 
I was never even a fan 
The only thing that makes me smile is your pain 
I don't even care 
When did you treat anyone fair? 
To say I'm not enjoying this would be insane 

Sodium Pentathol was an idea I had 
But what does the truth mean now 
To all the lost souls you've grabbed 

A mass delusion, there's no confusion 
Just a hypocrite 
Who'd never cop to it 

You're in total control and you're still a liar 
I can't drink from the cup 
I question your authority 
You gotta 'fess up 
You're in total control and your faith is tired 
I can't drink from the cup 
Where is truth in the trinity 
You gotta 'fess up 

If the affects you it's hard to tell 
You spent too many cold days in your cell 
Never been one to admit that something, might be wrong 

I never gave a damn 
I was never even a fan 
The only thing that makes me smile is your pain 
If I ever had the chance 
I'd kick out your chair just to watch you dance 
Irrelevant, your vanity prevents change 

Sodium Pentathol still sounds great to me 
An imitation of life buried in theology 

Cop to it 
You're in total control and you're still a liar 
You're in total control and your faith is still 
I can't drink from the cup 
'Fess up_
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 22, 2008)

Judas Priest - _Painkiller _:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## fnmag (Jun 24, 2008)

Politician...........Cream.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 25, 2008)

For some reason, I'm "hearing" the Loverboy song "Everybody's Working for the Weekend". :cornfused:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 25, 2008)

Anthrax "Sound of White Noise".
For some reason, I wanted to listen to the song "Hy Pro Glo".


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER (Jun 26, 2008)

Lynyrd Skynyrd – Tuesday’s Gone


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 27, 2008)

ZZ Top - _Mescalero_













 

Just wanted to hear - _Buck Nekkid :naughty:
_


----------



## iced_theater (Jun 27, 2008)

Iron Maiden - Fear of the Dark


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 27, 2008)

Anthrax "Sound of White Noise".
I wanted to listen to the songs "Hy Pro Glo", "Burst", and "This is Not an Exit".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 28, 2008)

Loverboy "Big Ones"
I wanted to listen to the song "Working for the Weekend"


----------



## CLHC (Jun 29, 2008)

Kashmir - LED Zeppelin


----------



## SilentK (Jun 29, 2008)

for some reason a bit of coldplay seeped into my mind and it wont come out. violent hill if i remember corectly. time to tune it out with some ozzy osbourne.:twothumbs then i will listen to what ever my girlfriend decides to turn on. probable some guy singing that she would like to dream about, singing about love songs. :thumbsdow if i remember one of the artist i will list it. 

edit: she says jack johnson and ben harper. :shakehead i need to crank the ozzy up a bit more.


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 29, 2008)

Marilyn Manson - _Smells Like Children _














Specifically, - _Sweet Dreams 
_


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 30, 2008)

Anthrax "Sound of White Noise".
I wanted to listen to the song "This is Not an



".


----------



## alfreddajero (Jun 30, 2008)

Just listening to FM 101.3


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 1, 2008)

Metallica - _Live Orlando FL '03 :rock::rock::rock:





_Specifically - _For Whom the Bell Tolls :thumbsup:_


----------



## iced_theater (Jul 1, 2008)

Dream Theater - Home


----------



## CLHC (Jul 1, 2008)

Is This the Way to Amarillo -- ?


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Jul 1, 2008)

ZZ Top- Just Got Paid (from the Live in Texas DVD).
Next up:ZZ Top- She's got Legs (also on the Live in Texas DVD).
Note:this is a DVD-Video,not DVD-Audio.


----------



## fnmag (Jul 2, 2008)

Godley & Creme............Cry


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 2, 2008)

AMD64Blondie said:


> ZZ Top- Just Got Paid (from the Live in Texas DVD).
> Next up:ZZ Top- She's got Legs (also on the Live in Texas DVD).
> Note:this is a DVD-Video,not DVD-Audio.




Gotta get that one! :twothumbs


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 2, 2008)

For some reason, I'm in the mood for...

ZZ Top - _Rhythmeen 

 

 






_


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 2, 2008)

"Can't Keep my Eyes off You" - the music video from the SpongeBob SquarePants episode "To Love a Patty".


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 3, 2008)

Damageplan - _New Found Power _:rock::rock::rock:





Just wanted to hear some Dimebag! RIP Brother Dime. :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## bdws1975 (Jul 3, 2008)

jerky boys greatest hits...:thumbsup:


----------



## Stromberg (Jul 4, 2008)

Killswitch Engage - As Daylight Dies


(and flashlights come handy yet again  )


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 4, 2008)

For some reason, I'm "hearing" the Worm Quartet song "I Don't Give a **** about your Website". :cornfused:


----------



## AlexLED (Jul 4, 2008)

Just now ? Peter Schilling - Major Tom: 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=-hQMPyYu5sE

:buddies:


----------



## CLHC (Jul 4, 2008)

The sound of my broken dryer in the background. . .


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 5, 2008)

Pantera - _The Great Southern Trendkill 

 

 








_


----------



## Lit Up (Jul 5, 2008)

Sparks - D*ck Around


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 5, 2008)

Anthrax "Volume 8 - The Threat is Real"





I wanted to listen to the songs "Harm's Way" and "Born Again Idiot".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 6, 2008)

Van Halen "Van Halen".




This was the first commercial album I owned; my sister gave it to me (in cassette format) as a birthday present in 1977.


----------



## CLHC (Jul 6, 2008)

Chattanooga Choo Choo -- The Andrew Sisters


----------



## iced_theater (Jul 7, 2008)

Blues Traveler - Hook


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 7, 2008)

Clutch - _From Beale Street to Oblivion :rock::rock::rock:




_


----------



## merry-itp (Jul 7, 2008)

I prefer rock-and-roll,also classic music.


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 7, 2008)

Clutch - _Transnational Speedway League: Anthems, Anecdotes, and Undeniable Truths :rock::rock::rock:




_


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 7, 2008)

Metallica "Ride the Lightning".






As for why I chose this particular album, well, that's easy:
I looked to my right and saw it sitting there, and thought "what the hey". :thumbsup:


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Jul 8, 2008)

Right now: Huey Lewis and the News-I Want a New Drug.
Next up: Shania Twain- Rock This Country.


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 9, 2008)

Black Sabbath - _Paranoid _

 

 

 






I just had to hear - _Fairies Wear Boots :rock::rock::rock:_


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 14, 2008)

For some reason, I'm "hearing" the song "Pain and Pleasure" by Judas Priest, off the album "Screaming for Vengeance". :cornfused:


----------



## Rzr800 (Jul 14, 2008)

Watching/listening to VH1's Classic Concert Series (DVRed):

*Journey: Revelation*
...with their talented new singer Arnel Pineda filmed in Las Vegas (March, 2008)

Set this up for recording; it's a great series. :thumbsup:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm listening to the Anthrax album "Sound of White Noise".
I wanted to hear the song "C11H17N2O2SNa" (Sodium Pentathol).


----------



## iced_theater (Jul 17, 2008)

White Zombie - Super-Charger Heaven


----------



## aussiebob (Jul 17, 2008)

Men At Work - Business As Usual


:thumbsup:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 17, 2008)

Every time I feed our kitty cats, I "hear" a fictious (made-up) song, sung to the tune of "I Shot the Sheriff":
_



I fed the Garbear*







But I did not feed the squeaky rat,







I fed the Garbear




And I even fed the Puffy cat




_
* Garbear is pronounced "*GAIR'bear*" (like "care bear")


----------



## MarNav1 (Jul 17, 2008)

The sound of a diesel engine in my work truck.


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 18, 2008)

King Diamond - _Conspiracy _


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 18, 2008)

Anthrax "Sound of White Noise".
I wanted to listen to the song "This is Not an



" again.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 18, 2008)

Loverboy "Big Ones".
I wanted to listen to the song "Working for the Weekend".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 19, 2008)

Raven "All for One".
I wanted to listen to the song "Run Silent Run Deep".


----------



## CLHC (Jul 20, 2008)

_Burn_ - *Michael Angelo Batio* - Hands Without Shadows


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 21, 2008)

Anthrax - _State of Euphoria 

 

 







_Specifically - _Antisocial :rock::rock::rock:
_


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 22, 2008)

{_spoken like Butt-Head_} *YES!!! The national Anthrax!!!*












Right now, I'm listening to...you guessed it...Anthrax "Volume 8 - The Threat is Real".
I wanted to listen to the songs "Born Again Idiot" and "Alpha Male". :rock:


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Jul 22, 2008)

Right now: Shania Twain-Rock This Country.
Next up: AC/DC- If You Want Blood (You've Got It.)


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hope its OK to post some linkage for all to enjoy...

Queen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGUdjHUVd18&feature=related

**** Dale
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UmmbF1Zyvk&feature=related

Paul Gilbert
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ligr9aMFcQ

Dreamtheater
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2oPczmlBfE

Steve Morse
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ix43aBpbC1U


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "Fistful of Metal", then go rent an F-15 and drop bombs on your neighbourhood!!! 

Metallica "Master of Puppets".
I wanted to listen to the songs "Leper Messiah" and "Orion".





As a minor footnote, I was the first person on the west coast of the United States to purchase this album when it first came out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm listening to the morning show on 98 Country (98.1) out of St. Cloud, MN


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 24, 2008)

The_LED_Museum said:


> ...As a minor footnote, I was the first person on the west coast of the United States to purchase this album when it first came out. :thumbsup:




That's cool! :rock:


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 24, 2008)

For some reason I'm in the mood for some...

Metallica - _Master of Puppets _:rock::rock::rock:





Specifically, - _The Thing That Should Not Be _


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Jul 24, 2008)

Right now: Anne Murray-Let Your Heart Do The Talking.(from her 1984 album Heart Over Mind.)
Next up: Anne Murray-Shadows in The Moonlight (from her 1994 album The Best So Far.)


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 24, 2008)

Toohotruk said:


> For some reason I'm in the mood for some...
> 
> Metallica - _Master of Puppets _:rock::rock::rock:
> 
> ...



This is what FM radio _USED _to sound like... Listen on headphones and turn it UUUP...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEL6_SuQCu8


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 25, 2008)

kramer5150 said:


> This is what FM radio _USED _to sound like... Listen on headphones and turn it UUUP...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEL6_SuQCu8




Cool link! And that's exactly what I'm listening to right NOW!!! 



Specifically, - Kirk's INCREDIBLE solo!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for the link!

Gonna try this one when it loads...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLBpLz5ELPI&feature=related


----------



## CLHC (Jul 26, 2008)

Sh-Boom (Life Could Be A Dream) -- The Crew Cuts


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 27, 2008)

Overkill - _Bloodletting 

 

 






_


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 27, 2008)

Right now (well, for most of today thus far, actually!), radio station "Y92.5" FM in Sacramento on a JVC RC-656JW ghetto blaster.
The music I'd normally listen to (my portable CD player too) is still in the moving van across town and has not yet arrived here.


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 28, 2008)

I don't envy you having to move...that really sucks! :shakehead


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 28, 2008)

Oh, and I'm listening to:

Megadeth - _United Abominations 

 

 






_


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 28, 2008)

This looks quite interesting: _Along Came a Spider_

I'm VERY excited about this one!


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 28, 2008)

And now I'm in the mood for...

Alice Cooper - _Killer :devil: :devil: :devil:





_


----------



## alfreddajero (Jul 28, 2008)

Black Eye Peas


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Jul 30, 2008)

Lesley Gore- It's My Party. (today's my 25th birthday-July 29,2008).


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 30, 2008)

Alice Cooper - _Along Came a Spider 

 

 













_


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 30, 2008)

Savatage night tonight... Screaming 130dbs on my Grado RS-1:rock:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VA_3hSR3zM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-Btm3I6dkY


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 30, 2008)

Scorpions "Love at First Sting".
This is a bit bizarre because I'm right now in the process of evaluating the Photon Scorpion Finder Freedom Micro.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 30, 2008)

At this moment, Dokken "Breaking the Chains".
For some reason, I wanted to listen to the song "Paris is Burning".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 31, 2008)

Worm Quartet "Sumophobia - Alpha 2 Ex Super Championship Turbo Edition".
I wanted to listen to the songs "Coffee", "I Don't Give a **** About your Website", and "Let's Break some Furniture".


----------



## Tempest UK (Jul 31, 2008)

Megadeth - In My Darkest Hour

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER (Aug 1, 2008)

Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Spirit


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 1, 2008)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "Among the Living", then follow somebody or die. 

I'm currently listening to "Digimon" the sountrack to the motion picture.

If I've said this once I've said this a thousand times: I'm a metalhead most of the time, but not *ALL* of the time. :thumbsup:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Aug 1, 2008)

The inside of my eyelids SCREAMING at me to go to bed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm listening to the music from the sound/music ROMs from the Sega coin-op arcade video game "Afterburner Deluxe" from 1987.
I've got earphones plugged in so I can listen to it fairly loudly without waking up anybody.

For some reason, these files played through Winamp instead of Windows Media Player like they always have in the past; I also had a couple of USB devices ask to reinstall their drivers a few days ago, so I don't know what the deal is here.
But it works and I'm able to listen to this music, so as they say "no harm no foul".


----------



## Toohotruk (Aug 3, 2008)

Black Label Society - _Mafia _:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 4, 2008)

Raven "The Pack Is Back"


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 5, 2008)

Raven "Stay Hard"




This is the album with the "Westwood perspiration" song on it.


----------



## Stromberg (Aug 6, 2008)

Amorphis: "Silent Waters"


----------



## Toohotruk (Aug 6, 2008)

Overkill - _Horrorscope 

 

 








_I just HAD to hear - _Thanx For Nothing :rock::rock::rock:

_You know, every time I listen to this album, it reminds me of the fact that it's one of the greatest heavy Metal albums of all time, IMHO. A true metal masterpiece.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 6, 2008)

Krokus "Long Stick Goes Boom - The Anthology".





I purchased this album specifically for the song "Long Stick Goes Boom", although there are many other good songs on this album as well.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Krokus "The Blitz", then go stuff large wads of Scotttowels down all six pockets of a pool table and water them in well with six bottles of Elmers glue. 

Anthrax "We've Come for You All"


----------



## Taboot (Aug 8, 2008)

Wire - Pink Flag
Elastica - Connection
Tom Jones - The Best of


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER (Aug 8, 2008)

The Beach Boys - Sloop John B.


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER (Aug 9, 2008)

Revolution Mother - Above The Crawl


----------



## Coop (Aug 9, 2008)

Korpiklaani - Wooden Pints


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 9, 2008)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed The Cars "Candy-O", then go stuff a large wad of Scotttowels down the bathtub drain and run a bit of hot water so that they swell up and cause the pipe to explode. 

Same as yesterday morning...Anthrax "We've Come for You All"


----------



## dudemar (Aug 9, 2008)

The_LED_Museum said:


> I'm listening to the music from the sound/music ROMs from the Sega coin-op arcade video game "Afterburner Deluxe" from 1987.
> I've got earphones plugged in so I can listen to it fairly loudly without waking up anybody.
> 
> For some reason, these files played through Winamp instead of Windows Media Player like they always have in the past; I also had a couple of USB devices ask to reinstall their drivers a few days ago, so I don't know what the deal is here.
> But it works and I'm able to listen to this music, so as they say "no harm no foul".



I love the music from Afterburner! A lot of Sega games have awesome music, like Streets of Rage 1 and 2, Revenge of Shinobi, the Phantasy Star series, Strider (a classic), the list goes on and on. I am a big fan of Yuzo Koshiro. I tried looking for his CD's when I was in Japan, but no luck (that was 1994). Now with the internet age, it should be no problem hunting those down.

I noticed Anthrax being mentioned, my favorite song from them is "Poison My Eyes" from the Last Action Hero Soundtrack.:thumbsup:


----------



## Knifekulture (Aug 12, 2008)

Wonderwall Oasis


----------



## Coop (Aug 12, 2008)

Knifekulture said:


> Wonderwall Oasis



God, I hate that song....


----------



## dudemar (Aug 12, 2008)

Knifekulture said:


> Wonderwall Oasis



It's a nice song, but I hate the attitude of the group.


----------



## Knifekulture (Aug 13, 2008)

Coop said:


> God, I hate that song....


Your right, it does stink!!! :laughing:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Aug 13, 2008)

Yet again my eyes SCREAMING at me to hit the sack! 

When AM got too bad as I was coming home from Conroe I put 103.7 Jack FM on.


----------



## Toohotruk (Aug 14, 2008)

Pantera - _Reinventing the Steel :rock::rock::rock:





_


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 14, 2008)

Raven "Stay Hard".
For some reason, I wanted to listen to the song "On and On".


----------



## iced_theater (Aug 15, 2008)

Listening to Pandora.com and currently playing is Symphony X - Communion and the Oracle


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 15, 2008)

Worm Quartet "Sumophobia - Alpha 2 Ex Super Championship Turbo Edition".
I wanted to listen to the song "Spatula".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 15, 2008)

For some reason, I've been "hearing" the song "Free Will" by Rush.

I "heard" it while having coffee & changing the dog's water, while I was emptying the dishwasher, while I was having breakfast, while I was making revisions to my sister's prescription drug journal, and right now as I'm typing up this post. :cornfused:


----------



## CLHC (Aug 15, 2008)

Put The Blame On Mame -- Anita Ellis


----------



## Toohotruk (Aug 16, 2008)

Testament - _The Formation Of Damnation
















_First new Testament in years! :rock::rock::rock:


----------



## MarNav1 (Aug 16, 2008)

The sound of a Crest CA-9 slammin some 18in drivers. Great stuff! R30


----------



## silat (Aug 16, 2008)

Led Zeppelin - Conspiracy Theory (1975)
Rock | 1986 | Label: SoundBoard Records Ltd. | Mp3 | 192 kbps | 3CD | 230 Mb
Genre: Bootleg | Styles: Hard Rock

Sports Arena - San Diego, California - March 14, 1975
Excellent Soundboard Recording

CD 1:
01 - Rock And Roll
02 - Sick Again
03 - Over The Hills And Far Away
04 - In My Time Of Dying
05 - The Song Remains The Same
06 - The Rain Song
07 - Kashmir

CD 2:
01 - No Quarter
02 - Trampled Under Foot
03 - Moby ****

CD 3:
01 - Dazed And Confused
02 - Stairway To Heaven
03 - Heartbreaker


----------



## Fizz753 (Aug 16, 2008)

What am I listening to? Right now? 

A BCD396T and a Icom pcr-1500.

*looks around* What? :thinking:


----------



## Black Rose (Aug 16, 2008)

Earlier this afternoon I was listening to some Savatage & Trans-Siberian Orchestra Christmas tunes :rock:

Doesn't everyone listen to Christmas tunes in the middle of the summer?


----------



## MarNav1 (Aug 17, 2008)

The_LED_Museum said:


> For some reason, I've been "hearing" the song "Free Will" by Rush.
> 
> I "heard" it while having coffee & changing the dog's water, while I was emptying the dishwasher, while I was having breakfast, while I was making revisions to my sister's prescription drug journal, and right now as I'm typing up this post. :cornfused:


Not making a choice is a choice. Great song! 1981 Exit Stage Left


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 17, 2008)

Same as a couple of days ago...Worm Quartet "Sumophobia - Alpha 2 Ex Super Championship Turbo Edition".
I wanted to listen to the song "Spatula".

Down the pipe...probably something by Anthrax.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 18, 2008)

Anthrax "I'm the Man" EP.


----------



## Sigman (Aug 19, 2008)

Closing "Volume 7" & spinnin' the tunes up at "Volume 8"...


----------

